# Buying Embroidery Machine



## Threads423 (Feb 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me GOOD or BAD embroidery machines to look at


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

SWF....GOOD....... Tajima.....GOOD Bauduran....GOOD 

Babylock....Brother.....any home looking sewing machine...BAD.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

At the moment, china made embroidery machines are not advisable for those just starting in the embroidery business.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Whatever machine you decide on, check out their tech support before you sign on the dotted line.

Get the phone number of their machine and tech support departments, and call them. 

Do they take your call right away or, do you have to wait for a call back?

How long does it take them to call you back?

What are the phone support hours? 

I have an SWF, I'm in Calfiornia so I have to deal with Mesa Distributors. I'm telling you it's freaking painful.

Their support department is in Texas...they close at 3:30 my time. The last time I called, they had one person taking support calls, and I waited hours for a call back. I ended up returning the software upgrade I had just purchased because I was so livid.

Their phone support techs for the machine aren't any better. Although I do have to say, when the tech they ultimately sent out is great.

But here's the thing...if my machine goes down at 3:15 on Friday, I'm out of business for the week-end, and I have to spend hours trying to get through to tech support on Monday.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a Tajima c1501 and am both pleased with the support and the machine itself. However, much like every other company, warranty only covers basic stuff. Anything extra, they try to charge you for it.


----------



## DOGGTODD (Nov 29, 2007)

don't know if anyone still out there about embroidery.but here it goes... i have a brother d-180 and needless to say i am not satisfied with qaulity.just looked at a swf for about 7000 but i am trying 2 stay out of debt.my shop is small and in my home..should i lease to purchase or wait?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DOGGTODD said:


> i am trying 2 stay out of debt.should i lease to purchase or wait?


Check on used machines, demo models, repos. Buy what you can afford to pay cash for.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Screenanator said:


> Babylock....Brother.....any home looking sewing machine...BAD.


Have you actually used one or are you basing your opinion on something else? I have 2 Brother PR600's, they are complete workhorses. Both have over 30 million stitches in the last year alone...


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Donna,
We would have to know your client base and expectations before we could really make a recommendation. Home machines are fine for flats only and occasional use. A good way to see if embroidery is for you. Mid level machines, the brother pr600 (as Ted mentioned) are wonderful workhorses requiring little maintenance and run forever. The big commercial machines are great IF you need something like that. Lots of people don't. Check your wallet, client base, and how much you REALLY want to get into embroidery first. If you go with a quality name brand, support will be your biggest feature. Training, support, etc are the most important of any machine feature. I have, and use, all three types of machines on a regular basis. If you opt for a home machine, don't buy it at Wal-mart. Buy from a dealer. Stay away from off brands or chinese machines(they haven't proven themselves over time yet). Join yahoo embroidery groups to see what machines are preferred by actual users. ATW machine embroidery designs is a great community of sewers who rate their machines(there is a small membership fee), and if you aren't an embroiderer already, you can learn a lot there.


----------

